# Looks like someone likes apples...



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

So this brings his fruit count up to 5 or 6, while his nut count remains at 3 and his vegetable count at... 0. Seriously, aren't cockatiels supposed to love veggies and dislike most fruits? Why do I have the weirdo?


----------



## RachelD (Aug 30, 2014)

Great that he loves fruits! My cockatiel tries anything I keep in his food dish. He enjoys all kind of fruits and veggies. His favorites are apples, bananas, corn, tomato, guava, coriander and many more. May your boy's fruit, vegetable and nut count increase!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mine won't touch fruit at all. Only vegetables. Sometimes Jaid will destroy a plain peanut but he won't eat it


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Cutie pie!

My boy Ozzie loves mango, I'll have to give him some apple to try sometime.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko is just flat out afraid of most things. Even if he recognizes it and has eaten it before. He tried and liked strawberry yesterday? Too bad, he apparently has no idea what it is now and refuses to touch it.

The only exception is nuts. Pecans and walnuts especially. I've been thinking about taking some nuts, crushing them, and rolling some fruits in them. He seems to dislike really moist foods the most, like crushed grapes, watermelon, etc. Maybe having the nut crumbs on them would help him get over the moisture.

I also just realized that I haven't shared any Rocko pics in a while, so here are some more.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Aslfdjgl cute cute cute!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

So far, Joey's terror count includes, apple, strawberry, watermelon, and grape. If it has anything to do with fruit, he fears it. Celebrate your weirdo!  

Joey's veggie count is rising, but he has no interest in nuts, oatmeal or pasta so far, and fruit freaks him right out.

Thanks for sharing the new pics! Rocko is just too adorable for words.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Rocko is very handsome!
My Tony will eat some apple and banana, but that's about it as far as fruit goes. My Candy won't touch any fruit. They do eat their veggies though.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Why hello there, handsome! Yes, you're a weirdo...that's why we love you!


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

That's completely adorable oh my goodness! I love his crest aaah!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Too cute!  Mine like apples too.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Wish mine ate fruit hehe that's cute!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Omg the cuteness level of those pictures!!!.. Rocko you cutie! :rofl:

Kiwi likes to shred things and then decide if she wants to eat them. The only fruit she likes is a nectarine, I have no idea why! :lol:
Whenever I get some organic nectarines she always wants a little piece when I'm eating them. Otherwise she's picky and back to her list of 4 veggies.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Riley tried peaches and my very first tiel Angel ate apples it was his first food I gave him and he would prefer it over seed


----------

